# IBS and UTI?



## k9love (Jun 16, 2011)

Im getting loads of UTI'S lately, can it be connected to IBS?


----------



## butterflypanda (Aug 3, 2013)

From what I have heard from my doctors yes there is a connection; because the bowels and the bladder lay right on top of each other. Also here is an article to give you a little more information

http://www.ibs-life.com/urinary-tract-infections.html


----------

